# New Portrait finished



## Artforever85 (Jun 13, 2018)

New here. First post. I Finished a portrait drawing. Took about 3 hours. I love drawing faces and I want to get as good as I can within portraiture. Feedback welcomed. That aside.... I look forward to meeting everyone within this art community. Cool place


----------

